# Help with back spacing on MK4 Golf



## Mrmomo77 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so I've read, and read, and tried to figure this out, but I just can't seem to get a concrete answer... 

2000 Golf Coupe. 
Varrstöen 221 18x8 or 8.5

What the heck back spacing do I need to get the rims flush-ish with the fenders??? I'd like to keep all 4 wheels the same. 

I seem to be finding that 34 is what I need, but I've also seen 41? 

If I can come out looking like this I would be happy (obviously with some body parts, and suspension work)! 








! 
Sorry for the picture steal... 

Thanks.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

take a look into this 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5646298-Mk.-IV-Offsets-and-Tire-Sizes-Request-Thread 

if you dont find your answers, post your question in that thread.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You need to do a lot of reading, as you are very confused about what you want/need. First, those wheels are not flush with the fender. 

Second, you need to make your mind up as to how what wheel you want, 18x8 or 18x8.5. I like 8.5.


----------



## Mrmomo77 (Jan 23, 2010)

No, I'm not "very confused" perhaps I might not have explained in a way you could understand what I want. The only thing I am confused by is the back spacing required.


----------

